# Which Era?



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm new to the forum so forgive me if this has been discussed before. I'm looking to build my first layout and trying to decide which era to build in. I would like to run both steam and diesel locos, so I was thinking 30's or 40's. Does this sound right? I also like the older more simplistic life of that time and think I will really enjoy researching and building models in that time frame. What Era did you choose and why? Any other advice on choosing an Era?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i think the transition era was more 40-50's

i didn't really chose an era , going for modern more then anything i guess, but anything will do. if i have a chance to get nice steamer, i will not think twice.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My stuff is all 1950's steam era. It sort of selected me; I was born in 1952 and someone gave me a train when I was 19, made in roughly the year of my birth. I'm not a purist---to keep my fiance interested, I'm going to encourage her to add what she likes in the way of cars, buildings, and so on. My suggestion is that you not worry about era as much as running what you like. If you want to mix steam and diesel, go for it. If I drive to the Kentucky Railway Museum in New Haven, KY next spring, I can ride through the countryside on steamer or a diesel train; if they can run both, so can you.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and helpful advice. Like I said, I'm still deciding, but I am leaning towards the 30s, 40s, and 50's. Anybody know a good site to research railroad history?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

IlliniViking,
You might start by selecting a specific railroad you're interested in---maybe one that's local, or to which you have family ties. If history in a specific area is your focal point, find what railroads ran in that area in your chosen timeframe, then google-chase those. For example, you might want to start with the Illinois Central. Google "Illinois Central Railroad history" and the first answer you get is the site for their Historical Society, followed by Wikipedia's entry and lots more. Don't forget to also search images for IC; there's a wealth of info there, too. Wikipedia should give you a good overview of their history, and the Historical Society will have in-depth and probably links to forums on that railroad.

Good hunting!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Great advice Reck!! I've been doing quite a bit of google'n already. My Grandpa worked the railroad for several years, but not sure which one, either Illinois Central or the Nickle Plate. He had retired by the time I was born, wish I would have talked to him about it more when I was younger. Really need to call my Dad and find out more history.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My Mother's dad was a switcher engineer for L&N in Louisville; my dad's father was a conductor for IC. My dad was a Brakeman for a while, then a conductor, before going into real estate. If you're able to find which railroad and where he was based, the Historical Society may find some employment records for him. If you end up going with IC, here's some pictures for you:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=IC


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link Reck. I grew up in Paxton, IL which is a crossroads for IC and Nickle Plate. The Nickle Plate tracks are long gone, but the IC Historical Society uses an old Nickle Plate Depots for it's museum. I can't wait to actually start building my layout, but the research is very enjoyable.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

IlliniViking---I ran across some reading material for you. It's called "The American Railway: It's Construction, Development, Management, and Appliances", and it's free. You can find it here:

http://books.google.com/books?id=Tj...resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Enjoy!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Reck. Looks like a good place for railroad history. I will be checking that out in more detail as time permits. 

In my own little part of the world, I have discovered that my Grandpa worked for both the Nickle Plate and Illinois Central as a section hand. I knew he had worked for one, didn't realize it was both. I'm still digging.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Go for it. Now you have reason to claim both roads for your layout.


----------



## randall_l (Oct 10, 2009)

*It's your layout...*

It's your layout, do what you want with it.

I'm sure there are purists that will tell you that you have to pick an era, but unless you make it your own, you'll lose interest.

I picked modern diesel for my era, as that's what goes through the Thompson river valley--where I live. I also put in a roundhouse, turntable and an engine house to display all my favourite steam and early diesel locos--which I'm calling a railway museum.

I love watching my AC4400W's pull containers, hoppers, ore and box cars, but there's just nothing like being able to pull out a 2-6-0 to pull some Overton passenger cars (that were) stowed away on a siding to add a little spice to operations.

Cheers!
Randall


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I picked 1985-1996 because it was the Heyday of the Southern Pacific to include the beginning of the Union Pacific. I like the more modern Diesel era, so it was a perfect fit.
But it's your Railroad so run what makes you happy. 
Njoy


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Illini

You're from my neck of the woods in Paxton, I'm in Normal and from a little farm town that was on the GM&O called Washburn up in Woodford county.

You've most likely already seen it but if not and you ever get to Bloomington stop by Miller Park on the southwest side, it has a Nickle Plate Mike on display (along with a SP caboose.).

here's a couple of pics


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gents,

Good posts, above. I like that many of you have RR in your family history. It'd be nice to tie some of that into your specific layout choices.

I don't have any soot or coal in my family blood. (Spaghetti sauce, yes ... soot, no!)

I opted for a 1950's rural layout for my HO. I have a couple of cheapie diesels, and some nice old German-made steamers. With that "transition period", I can let my boys play with the diesels without any worry about "mass destruction", and I can leave a few loops with the steamers for me. Everyone's happy!

Best of luck!

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks RichardS. I have actually seen that at Miller Park, but its been so long ago, I was not really into trains at that time. I forgot it was there. I will make sure I stop by the next time I'm over that way. 

BTW, are there any good hobby stores over there for trains? Champaign don't have much for trains.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi again

In Champaign-Urbana try Slot and Wing on prospect right off the interstate (i think), if it's still there. Hobbyland (been there forever) in downtown Bloomington and Hobby Lobby (a little but not much n scale) are about it in B-N; l There's also a hobby shop on Kenmore on the southeast side off of Bunn St called Model Train Repair, but I've never been there. There were a couple more that unfortunately have closed up shop.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, Slot and Wing is where I go. They have a decent selection, and can order anything one would need. The only other option in Champaign-Urbana is Hobby Lobby. Like you said, not much of a selection for N scale, but a good place for scenery and paint supplies. With the internet, you can get anything you need, but I like to browse and check out things in person sometimes.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been in the Slot and Wing several times myself over the years, I like it (better than any thing here), my son went to U of I for a while and my daughter used to live in Champaign with her first husband but has since remarried and moved to Austin (Texas). We are going down there maybe next year and I'm going to check out the train hobby stuff when there.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

To aid in your research, it's spelled Nickel Plate RR.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmmm, not sure how I missed this post in the past...just saw it today.

I chose the 50s-60s. I think the Alco PA-1 is the most beautiful loco ever built, and bought 2 of them, plus I hope to someday latch onto a great late-era steamer.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I have 20th century steam and transitional era diesels, on up to the RS-11 which is the last of the transitional diesels - so I dwell in the late-transitional mid-1950s era.


----------

